# Anybody ride 29er fixed??



## 2wd (Oct 26, 2008)

I have not seen any others around here, anybody ride fixed on a 29er?:thumbsup:


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Uh, yah. All road bikes with 700's are 29er's. 

Seriously, i do ride a fixed mountain bike but prefer 26" wheeled bikes off road.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

prob a bunch on mtbr ss board


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I wish I can. Problem is, at 5' 7" I would look like a midget riding that thing....lol..


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

roadfix said:


> I wish I can. Problem is, at 5' 7" I would look like a midget riding that thing....lol..



+1...a 26er maybe but not a 29er for me


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

I am 5'6" and I ride/race on 29er mountain bikes. The singlespeed in the pic is a 17 in (medium) frame. No problems. But I would never ride fixed off road because it would result in a boring ride to compensate for the fixed setup.


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

serious & 2wd...if you're not already there, you definitely should be checking out mtbr:

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=591040

any short...errr, i mean stature-challenged guys expressing doubt we can ride 29ers, check these & many other similar threads there:

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=275369

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=370509

on a personal note, i am 5'7", 30" inseam & was riding & loving a small framed 29er. 
it gave me so much confidence that even tho i am not that skilled i was tossing it around like a bmx or a park bike. maybe i became over-confident...unfortunately i got careless, went otb & hurt my neck pretty badly. so for now i am restricted to riding on pavement, but i am sooo looking forward to jumping back on this thing in another month or so. just gotta keep it toned down a bit :wink:


----------



## 2wd (Oct 26, 2008)

A from Il said:


> Uh, yah. All road bikes with 700's are 29er's.



Not really, a 700c rim is about 24.5" in diameter. With a 2.0-2.2" tire the overall diameter is about 28.5-29". Which means that road bikes are about 26 and 1/2ers. Hope this helps! 

Checked out mtbr.com, pretty kewl.


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *2wd*
> Not really, a 700c rim is about 24.5" in diameter. With a 2.0-2.2" tire the overall diameter is about 28.5-29". Which means that road bikes are about 26 and 1/2ers. Hope this helps!


i am sorry to inform you that you are mistaken. perhaps you are working under the wrong impression that because they are called 29er they are actually 29"?
the reality is that... 
'The ISO 622 wheel size is also commonly known as 700C or 29 inch. This same size is also sometimes referred to in northern Europe as "28 inch" ' - Sheldon Brown

you can interchange a lot of 700c & 29er rims & tires depending on width, height & clearance


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

I can interchange my cyclocross tires with my 29er no problem. 

As for fixed gear 29er, why? The Motobecane 29er outcast is a SS, it would be best to keep it that way, or add gears if you wanted. 

I just got done doing a couple hours in the snow here in kansas on my 29er. Nothing handles snow and ice like a long wheel based 29er.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

markaitch said:


> i am sorry to inform you that you are mistaken. perhaps you are working under the wrong impression that because they are called 29er they are actually 29"?
> the reality is that...
> 'The ISO 622 wheel size is also commonly known as 700C or 29 inch. This same size is also sometimes referred to in northern Europe as* "28 inch" '* - Sheldon Brown
> 
> you can interchange a lot of 700c & 29er rims & tires depending on width, height & clearance


Target and Walmart bikes advertise 28" as well, for their road/hybrid things.

And yes, 700c = 29"

a 27" bike wheel is larger than a 29" bike wheel...Go figure!


----------



## 2wd (Oct 26, 2008)

markaitch said:


> i am sorry to inform you that you are mistaken. perhaps you are working under the wrong impression that because they are called 29er they are actually 29"?
> the reality is that...
> 'The ISO 622 wheel size is also commonly known as 700C or 29 inch. This same size is also sometimes referred to in northern Europe as "28 inch" ' - Sheldon Brown
> 
> you can interchange a lot of 700c & 29er rims & tires depending on width, height & clearance



I guess a tape measure does not read about 24.5" diameter on a 700c or 29er rim? I guess a tape measure does not read about 29" diameter on a 700c track wheel wrapped with a 2.20 tire (700x55c)?? I guess a tape measure does not read about 26.5" diameter on a 700c rim wrapped with a 700x23c tire and about 27" diameter with a 700x25c tire??? Not trying to bust ballz but yeah the diameter of wheel and tire on my 29er is, uh yeah, 29":thumbsup:



edit: btw did you notice the big smiley and the end of the post?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

2wd said:


> I have not seen any others around here, anybody ride fixed on a 29er?:thumbsup:


I ride a 29er singlespeed mtb - my only mtn bike. I converted my old 26" hardtail to fixed via the cogs that bolt on to disc rotor holes.

Pretty fun! But the one ride wrecked the hub/bearings pretty bad and I haven't bothered to fix it. I also ride my SS CX bike in fixie mode on the trails & fireroads, and thats a freakin' blast.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Look up Dave Nice for fixed mtbing.


----------



## Mattman (Jan 28, 2005)

*Maybe fixed in the snow*



heathb said:


> As for fixed gear 29er, why? .................. Nothing handles snow and ice like a long wheel based 29er.


I'd agree with why fixed on a 29r? However that last part of your reply made me think snow and ice might be the one time I'd want to be fixed on my 29r. What better way to feel the traction, or lack of it?


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

markaitch: *serious & 2wd...if you're not already there, you definitely should be checking out mtbr:*

Of course I am there and I am "serious".


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *2wd*
> I guess a tape measure does not read about 24.5" diameter on a 700c or 29er rim? I guess a tape measure does not read about 29" diameter on a 700c track wheel wrapped with a 2.20 tire (700x55c)?? I guess a tape measure does not read about 26.5" diameter on a 700c rim wrapped with a 700x23c tire and about 27" diameter with a 700x25c tire??? Not trying to bust ballz but yeah the diameter of wheel and tire on my 29er is, uh yeah, 29"


hmmm...
i guess that means when i run a 45c tire on my 700c rims & it measures almost 29" in diameter that i am now riding a 29er? or when i put a short 1.95 tire on my 29er's rims & it measures a lot less than 29" that i am not riding a 29er anymore?
the bottom line is that 700c & 29er rims are the same diameter. 
but i get the feeling that we are arguing semantics here & what is it they say about winning an argument on the internets? :wink:



> Originally Posted by *serious*
> Of course I am there and I am "serious".


yes...i can tell that you are very...serious

but seriously (hehe)...with 40-50 guys posting in that thread on mtbr that fixed mtbing is a hoot, it sure looks intriguing to me. i've been riding my road bike fg & like it a lot so i definitely plan to throw a tomicog on my stout & give it a try soon. i am thinking the concentration its gotta take to ride a fixed mtb may be a way to help avoid a repeat of my last disastrous ride & get back to having fun on the trail.


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

I've been riding a 29er SS for a few years now and couldn't imagine doing it fixed. Especially those log hops and tech sections that would surely cause a pedal strike and buck me off.

To the guys that are saying you're too short for a 29er---Willow Koerber of Subaru-GaryFisher (Trek) team is 5' 2" and races exclusively on a Superfly 29er. And wins!


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Mtbr sucks. I am a mountain biker too and still think it sucks.

Bunch of whiners over there.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

i ride a ss 29er...i would be most afraid of riding it fixed...yikes!


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice Kona, John.


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

2wd said:


> I guess a tape measure does not read about 24.5" diameter on a 700c or 29er rim? I guess a tape measure does not read about 29" diameter on a 700c track wheel wrapped with a 2.20 tire (700x55c)?? I guess a tape measure does not read about 26.5" diameter on a 700c rim wrapped with a 700x23c tire and about 27" diameter with a 700x25c tire??? Not trying to bust ballz but yeah the diameter of wheel and tire on my 29er is, uh yeah, 29":thumbsup:
> edit: btw did you notice the big smiley and the end of the post?


I know this won't change your bizzaro perspective, but mountain bike wheels are classified by their approximate diameter with a tire. That is why a 26" rim is actually 22" dia and 29er is 24.5" dia. So I'm wondering, since the average 29er wheel usually measures 28.5" dia, would you consider this a basis for a complaint to your LBS, if you bought a new 29er tire and your 29er wheel does not measure exactly 29"?


----------



## mordecai (Jul 5, 2006)

Fixed 29ers are a hoot. I've been at it off and on for about a decade. Check this out:

63xc.com


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

2wd said:


> Not really, a 700c rim is about 24.5" in diameter. With a 2.0-2.2" tire the overall diameter is about 28.5-29". Which means that road bikes are about 26 and 1/2ers. Hope this helps!
> 
> Checked out mtbr.com, pretty kewl.


Don't worry; I got your point.

Since "29'er" refers to the TIRE diameter, not the wheel diameter, a road bike is not a 29'er.

A 650B mountain bike is closer to a road bike (tire diameter-wise) than a 29'er is. A 650Bx45 tire is about the same as a 700x23. That's why all of us cool kids ride 650B road bikes. Same diameter, but a lot more tire-springy-goodness.

(BTW: 650B is also known as 26x1-1/2")


----------

